# hello another newbie!



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

Im 30 year old nurse with a history (though stangely now dont apear to have!) of PCOS I have recently had loads of tests and am hoping to conceive using donor sperm in the autumn, when all his test results are in. Am nervous as hell and desperate for some support during this journey. Is there anyone else out there under similar circumstances?

Thanks 
Eddie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi eddie 

me and my dh are using donor sperm hun we are starting again in september i wanted to welcome  u to ff and wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle we are all here for you hun 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Eddie

Just wanted to offer a warm welcome to fertility friends

I am sure that you will find lots of friendship and support on this site to help you thru ur journey.

We are considering using donor insemination either in november or in jan 2005.

Check out the message boards there is several threads where you can join

Why not come over and join myself and lilly on the inbetweenie thread until ur ready to start, that way, you wont be so alone when you do start ur treatment

Look forward to getting to know u


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hi eddie,

would just like to welcome you to ff. wishing you all the best for future treatment,

Lxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi eddie 

sorry hun yes like Eeyore sayed come join us on chitter chatters you are more than welcome the girls are great there hun 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks folks
was unsure where I belonged on this website but inbetweenie sound fun to me 
XXXXX


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Eddie
Just wanted to drop you a quick hello and welcome to the site!
I'm not having treatemtn in the same circumstances but I wish you all the very best with it.
Chick


----------

